# /devfs desapareceu do menu do make menuconfig :( [SOLVED]

## baldeante

No seguinte link ...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#manual

... tenho este texto ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Now go to File Systems and select support for the filesystems you use. Don't compile them as modules, otherwise your Gentoo system will not be able to mount your partitions. Also select Virtual memory, /proc file system, /dev file system + Automatically mount at boot:
> 
> File systems --->
> ...

 

... no entanto não tenho a opção de "/dev filesystem" na tabulação de filesystems.

Estou a usar make menuconfig e o kernel Gentoo-sources-2.4.25, ja procurei por todo o lado e não encontro a opção.

Ao arrancar o Gentoo diz que foi projectado para trabalhar com /devfs e que o meu kernel não tem suporte para ele no entanto eu não encontro a opção que me possibilita incorporar no kernel este sistema de ficheiros.

Alguem pode indicar-me onde esta a opção ou melhor onde deveria estar ...

Outra coisa estranha é o facto de eu ter selecionado ext3 no menu atras referido e não conseguir montar o /boot quando o sistema esta numa partição ext3 e esta a correr.   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Não estou no Linux agora, mas acho que é: Device Drivers -> File System Support -> Virtual File Systems -> /devfs (deprecated).

----------

## dafaca

Também não lembro no momento onde fica o parametro para ativar o /devfs no kernel 2.4

Mas referente ao seu outro problema, se não me falha a velha memoria, sua partição de boot tem que ser ext2, sem suporte ao journaling. E tem que estar habilitado como nativo no kernel e não como módulo.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *dafaca wrote:*   

> Mas referente ao seu outro problema, se não me falha a velha memoria, sua partição de boot tem que ser ext2, sem suporte ao journaling. E tem que estar habilitado como nativo no kernel e não como módulo.

 

Na verdade, a partição de boot (se não me engano) pode ser ext3, mas como você falou, o suporte ao file system não pode estar compilado como módulo. Se você tiver problemas, coloque tudo em uma partição só. É menos seguro, mas pode ajudar.

----------

## Enderson

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Na verdade, a partição de boot (se não me engano) pode ser ext3, mas como você falou, o suporte ao file system não pode estar compilado como módulo.

 

Pode ser ext3 sem problemas, minhas instalações são assim. E nada de modulos.   :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Ao arrancar o Gentoo diz que foi projectado para trabalhar com /devfs e que o meu kernel não tem suporte

 

Uma vez me ocorreu esse problema (na minha primeira compilação de kernel na mão). Devfs aparecia como deprecated e então usei o udev. Mas que eu lembre isso é um warning, mas também não tenho certeza.

----------

## baldeante

 *emaia wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   Na verdade, a partição de boot (se não me engano) pode ser ext3, mas como você falou, o suporte ao file system não pode estar compilado como módulo. 
> 
> Pode ser ext3 sem problemas, minhas instalações são assim. E nada de modulos.  

 

Acho muito estanho se não é aconselhavel usar modulos porque razão vem indicado no manual para usar por defeito make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install  e não trás nenhuma referência a este possivel problema.

De facto o meu problema era este eu estava de facto a compilar como modules mas nunca pensei que pudesse causar algum problema uma vez que não havia nenhuma indicação no manual de instalação se calhar devia lá estar indicado make dep && make bzImage apenas.

----------

## baldeante

Alem do facto de estar a compilar como modules  não tinha a opção de /dev file systems em lado nenhum, para resolver a questão removi o kernel com um unmerge e voltei a fazer um emerge ao kernel e a opção de /dev file systems apareceu como por magia no sitio onde deveria estar desde inicio.   :Confused: 

----------

## dafaca

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Acho muito estanho se não é aconselhavel usar modulos porque razão vem indicado no manual para usar por defeito make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install  e não trás nenhuma referência a este possivel problema.
> 
> De facto o meu problema era este eu estava de facto a compilar como modules mas nunca pensei que pudesse causar algum problema uma vez que não havia nenhuma indicação no manual de instalação se calhar devia lá estar indicado make dep && make bzImage apenas.

 

Concordo, mas é uma questão de lógica, perceba:

Por que criamos uma partição boot?

Para poder isolar os processos e permitir melhor segurança e manutenção, correto? Então o que colocamos na partição de boot é apenas o kernel compilado e, dependendo do gosto, o arquivo de configuração do kernel (config). Se os módulos estão na partição root, e o kernel na boot, com o kernel vai montar a partição se ele não "conhece" como montar tal partição?

O kernel só carrega os módulos bem no fim de todo o processo de inicialização, e antes de tudo isto ele já montou todas as partições que ele precisa. Por isto só defina como módulos os tipos de sistemas de arquivos que não precise carregar automaticamente, como por exemplo ISO9660 para CD-ROM, fat para DOS e disquetes, ntfs para partição windows nt e superior e assim por diante.Last edited by dafaca on Tue Apr 20, 2004 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dafaca

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uma vez me ocorreu esse problema (na minha primeira compilação de kernel na mão). Devfs aparecia como deprecated e então usei o udev. Mas que eu lembre isso é um warning, mas também não tenho certeza.

 

O devfs ficou depreciado apartir da versão 2.6 em favor do novo sistema chamado sysfs. O gentoo, me parece, ainda necessita do devfs e por isto ainda precisamos comilar o kernel 2.6 para devfs também.

----------

## Enderson

 *dafaca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> O devfs ficou depreciado apartir da versão 2.6 em favor do novo sistema chamado sysfs.

 

Não seria udev, ou udev é o sysfs? Me confundi!   :Shocked: 

----------

## dafaca

 *emaia wrote:*   

> Não seria udev, ou udev é o sysfs? Me confundi!  

 

Ops...   :Embarassed: 

Desculpe, queria dizer udev.

Confundo constantemente os dois também. A confusão começa quando sabe-se que o udev faz uso de diversas formas do sysfs para obter informações dos dispositivos instalados.

----------

## To

Sinceramente já estava na altura de se esclarecer onde a malta d gentoo quer chegar com o devfs... Pessoalmente já se devia ter mudado para udevfs.

Tó

----------

## baldeante

 *dafaca wrote:*   

>  *baldeante wrote:*   Acho muito estanho se não é aconselhavel usar modulos porque razão vem indicado no manual para usar por defeito make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install  e não trás nenhuma referência a este possivel problema.
> 
> De facto o meu problema era este eu estava de facto a compilar como modules mas nunca pensei que pudesse causar algum problema uma vez que não havia nenhuma indicação no manual de instalação se calhar devia lá estar indicado make dep && make bzImage apenas. 
> 
> Concordo, mas é uma questão de lógica, perceba:
> ...

 

Eu entendi o que disse mas não sei compilar os modules separadamente, adicionei tudo no kernel apesar de inicialmente não ir carregar FAT/VFAT/NTFS (só tenho uma partição NTFS com windows 2k alem das partições do linux que não será montada por defeito) no arranque.

É possivel que por alguma razão tenha de ligar algum disco proveniente de um windows e como tal achei por bem adicionar estes sistemas de ficheiros tambem não acho que o kernel vá ficar mais "pesado" com estas opções extra de sistemas de ficheiros.

----------

## dafaca

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> É possivel que por alguma razão tenha de ligar algum disco proveniente de um windows e como tal achei por bem adicionar estes sistemas de ficheiros tambem não acho que o kernel vá ficar mais "pesado" com estas opções extra de sistemas de ficheiros.

 

Também não vejo problemas em adicionar estas opções diretamente. Antigamente me preocupava com os mínimos detalhes, para ter um kernel super leve criava como módulos todos aqueles recursos desnecessários, mas além de demorar muito tempo para acertar todas as opções e porder executar corretamente, percebia que não tinha ganho nenhuma performance. Na verdade, acredito que muitos módulos carregados consomem mais tempo de processamento do que ativa-los como nativos, por isto desde o lancamento do 2.4.x tenho sido mais moderado.  :Cool: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *dafaca wrote:*   

>  *baldeante wrote:*   É possivel que por alguma razão tenha de ligar algum disco proveniente de um windows e como tal achei por bem adicionar estes sistemas de ficheiros tambem não acho que o kernel vá ficar mais "pesado" com estas opções extra de sistemas de ficheiros. 
> 
> Também não vejo problemas em adicionar estas opções diretamente. Antigamente me preocupava com os mínimos detalhes, para ter um kernel super leve criava como módulos todos aqueles recursos desnecessários, mas além de demorar muito tempo para acertar todas as opções e porder executar corretamente, percebia que não tinha ganho nenhuma performance. Na verdade, acredito que muitos módulos carregados consomem mais tempo de processamento do que ativa-los como nativos, por isto desde o lancamento do 2.4.x tenho sido mais moderado. 

 

Eu faço o seguinte: se não vou usar 100% do tempo, ponho como módulo. Sei que isso quase não trará diferença de performance no meu 1,8GHz, mas ainda sim mantenho essa postura.

Existem também coisas que são desejáveis serem deixadas como módulos. Por exemplo, os drivers de pppoe pra quem usa kernel-mode pppoe. Como módulos, podemos resetar os drivers sem precisar reiniciar.

----------

## baldeante

Se calhara min fazia-me alguma diferenca uma vez que estou a usar um pentium I 233Mhz com 96MB mas de qualquer forma está bastante rápido.

Já tive o redhat e o debian neste PC e nunca nenhum chegou a shell tão rapido, deduzo que na interfece grafica seja o mesmo pelo que ate agora estou a gostar muito do Gentoo.

Foi por ter lido em varios sites que se conseguia um aumento de performamce no Gentoo relativamente a outras distros que escolhi o Gentoo.

----------

## Phk

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Pseudo filesystems
> 
> #
> ...

 

Ao por CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y, no ficheiro /usr/src/linux/.config  o makefile trata do resto... Penso eu!! []'s

----------

